# Gaming-Stühle, Tastaturen, Controller & mehr im Sale: Amazon gibt bis zu 23 Prozent Rabatt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gaming-Stühle, Tastaturen, Controller & mehr im Sale: Amazon gibt bis zu 23 Prozent Rabatt*

					Die Amazon September Angebote sind gestartet und bringen Rabatte von bis zu 40 Prozent. Im Sale sind Gaming-Stühle, Tastaturen, Controller und Headsets. Wir haben die Deals aufgelistet.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gaming-Stühle, Tastaturen, Controller & mehr im Sale: Amazon gibt bis zu 23 Prozent Rabatt*


----------



## hofetob (20. September 2021)

Ich habe das Plus Abo wegen den Stuhl und Tisch Informationen gekauft.
Ich habe seit einer Woche einen Huzaro8.2 und bin nun in Rückenschmerz Krankenstand.
Ich bin 190cm mit 90Kg und breiten Oberschenkeln.
War auch mein Fehler, die Sitzwangen der Sitzfläche haben von Anfang an gedrückt und ich wusste der Huzaro passt nicht.
Den Sitz will ich nicht runterschreiben an sich ist der 8.2 um den Preis nicht schlecht aber ich habe zu breite Oberschenkel. Sonst wäre Preis Leistung echt gut bei den Polen.

Ich habe mir nun nach den PCGH Berichten hier den Razer Iskur XL bestellt, über die Stoffversion habe ich mich nicht getraut, weil ich oft Esse beim Zocken und Ketchup auf Stoff?
Der Backforce One (Plus) wäre auch interessant aus Rückenwirbelsicht für alte Gamer.
Hier wäre ein Vergleich toll. Auch verfügbarkeit, den leider ist bei Amazon alles gute ausverkauft!! Da nützt kein Rabbat was.
Die 2 gewählten Sessel von mir, haben eine Preisklasse und beide sollen güt für den Rücken sein.
Gerne würde ich auch eine Fußstütze verwenden, habe mir eine 40€ aus Memory Baumwolle gekauft, da wären auch Tests angebracht.
Beim Tisch und allen anderen würde ich gerne auch Reinigung, Hygiene und Pflege als Wertung haben.
Zieht das Teil Staub Magisch an? Kann man um die Tischfüße gut wischen beim putzen? usw...
Sessel mit PU Leder muss man extra pflegen und teure extra Reinigungsmittel verwenden, welche Mittel braucht Kunstleder  Wie Iskur oder Backforce.

Zum Glück habe ich so einen billigen PC gekauft weil alles so unsicher ist, dass sich so ein teurer Sessel ausgeht.


----------



## hofetob (20. September 2021)

Habe nun den Youtube Kanal gefunden super Video von dem Backforce One, der soll Made in Germany sein? 
Klingt gut


----------

